# samba rc-daemon error

## netpumber

i have a problem with samba ...

when im going to run it /etc/init.d/samba start 

returns this 

 *Quote:*   

> * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]
> 
>  * samba -> start: smbd ...
> 
> /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh: line 231: 16601 Segmentation fault      /sbin/start-stop-daemon '--start' '--exec' '/usr/sbin/smbd' '--' '-D'          [ !! ]
> ...

 

I found this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-631151-start-0.html

on google but... can't understand what they say.. 

what does this mean?

----------

## SinoTech

 *netpumber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I found this
> ...

 

For they the problem was libgcrypt (maybe it was linked against libraries that have moved). First rebuild libgcrypt and then samba.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

